# The American Legion



## 911 (Nov 28, 2019)

I just wanted to remind everyone, especially Veterans, that 2019 is the 100th anniversary of the founding of the American Legion. Actually, the biggest portion of the gift giving began last year, but continues through 2019. 

The chapter that I belong to donates thousands of dollars each year to community and charitable organizations. It's not just the proverbial old man's drinking club that many people believe we are, in fact, many of our members don't imbibe at all. 

We also have an honor guard available to pay tribute at a Veteran's funeral, if the family makes a late request, including a bugler to play "Taps."


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 28, 2019)

being a non-drinker I have no problem being a member. we do community activities, school presentations and  true a small group have a beer or two at the meetings but the majority do not. coffee and comradely. we have a small group but do many good things. we do funeral for vets as well.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 28, 2019)

My dad was one of the original members of our local American Legion Post.  He and his brother both served in the same outfit in France during the latter part of WWI, being discharged in mid 1919. 

Contrary to some of the posters, in our area if you removed the bars from the AL or VFW the places would fold up the next day.


----------



## 911 (Nov 28, 2019)

DaveA said:


> My dad was one of the original members of our local American Legion Post.  He and his brother both served in the same outfit in France during the latter part of WWI, being discharged in mid 1919.
> 
> Contrary to some of the posters, in our area if you removed the bars from the AL or VFW the places would fold up the next day.


Wow, that’s kind of surprising. Our Legion Post serves food 6 evenings per week and then on Sunday, they serve food from 1-5 p.m. A lot of guys do sit at the bar, but a lot of them eat there with a beer or so. Our restaurant area seats about 75-100. Meals generally run from $6-12. I don’t know the price of drinks. A single 1/4 pound hamburger costs $2.75 and includes fries. Renewed membership fee is $35.00. We also have punch cards and pull tabs, which we take in a lot of money, but it all goes back out to organizations in need. We keep enough for operating costs. Our Legion Post is probably one of the richest in Pennsylvania.

I will agree with the VFW. I went to one of the many in our county several years back and I think half of them were drunk. And, as I sat at the bar, guys were friendly enough. They would come up to me and ask what outfit I was in and they wanted to swap war stories, which I try to avoid. When they found out that I was a State Cop, they blew me off like I had the plague. I went back for a second try, thinking that maybe I just hit the place on a bad night, but nope, same thing. They were just there to drink.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm a Vietnam Era Vet.  During the 1980s,  I heard from my buddies that both the VFW, and the AL were very cool about admitting us into their midst. From what I heard there was a generation gap. There was a lot of talk about the wars, which they "won". One of the real bones of contention was over the reality of PTSD. I did inquire about joining, I do remember the conversation wasn't exactly welcoming , when they found out when I served. Maybe these are misconceptions , and things have changed.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 3, 2019)

Similar to my experience in the early '70s, fuzzybuddy.  I've not had any warm feelings for them ever since.


----------



## Llynn (Dec 4, 2019)

I have already written about the lack of warmth the nam vets received from the vets groups in the early 70's so I won't go into that again.

I will say that the American Legion seemed to learn from their mistakes and their Welcome Home program went a long way toward making Nam vets feel welcome. If I were to join one it would be the American Legion.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Dec 6, 2019)

Wife’s sister sat at the Vero Beach VFW bar every day for about 6 years. Died of alcoholic poisoning at age 52. The organization has good intentions. The members may not.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 11, 2020)

I got a mailing from the American Legion just last week asking me to join. I used to get them quite often. Still not interested.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 11, 2020)

I guess things have changed somewhat, mainly because most of the WWII vets are no longer with us. I've never been much of a joiner and had no desire to. This changed a while back when I became a VFW member at large. This way, I don't belong to any separate unit, but I discovered that being a member at large has allowed me to park overnight at most VFW posts and a lot of them even have electrical hookups. That has worked out well for us as we motor home quite extensively.


----------

